# Welcome PHP74



## joneum@ (Sep 20, 2019)

Today @tz are committed PHP74: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=512406


----------



## aht0 (Sep 20, 2019)

```
synth upgrade-system
Regenerating flavor index: this may take a while ...
Scanning entire ports tree.
progress: 25.66%
culprit: devel/php74-ffi
  Scan aborted because 'make' encounted an error in the Makefile.
  devel/php74-ffi (return code = 1)
Flavor index generation failed: ports scan
```
Already kicking right back.. Upon closer peek, folder for devel/php74-ffi does not seem to exist in ports for me.


----------



## aht0 (Sep 21, 2019)

Upgrading worked fine today. Thanks for the effort put into maintaining ports!


----------

